# Bord Na Mona Briquettes



## Paddyman (9 Mar 2011)

Is it my imagination or have Bord Na Mona been slowly reducing the size of their briquette bales (from 24 large to 20 small briquettes) while increasing the price?


----------



## Petermack (9 Mar 2011)

If I remember Paddy, its the imported briquettes from Latvia or Lithunia that come in the smaller bale.


----------



## ajapale (9 Mar 2011)

Yes, the Latvian ones are 10kg. The BnM standard bale is 12.5kg. Interestingly the number of individual briquettes in a 12.5kg bale can vary depending on the density of the peat.


----------



## loughlp (21 Oct 2011)

Does anyone know whether B na M sell briquettes at just over €3.00 per bale at their Littleton factory?  I've been shopping around and it may be worth while hiring a trailer with a few friends and heading down.


----------



## Fiskar (21 Oct 2011)

They are 3 bales for 10€ in the following locations in Meath

at the garden centre in Dunshaughlin just after the Campus,

at the Beachmount garden centre in Navan,

at the Campus in Johnstown on the Kentstown road. Coal is 5 for 57 or doubles 5 for 52, bought the doubles myself there and it good stuff.

At the fuel depot in Batterstown,

Bring your trailer or van there!


----------

